# Help and Advice > Questions/Information about depression >  Diagnosis help

## alicej

Not really sure where to start...

For the past year I think I have been suffering with depression. I want to go to my doctors about it but not sure what to say when I get there. I'm scared that they are going to think I have made it all up and that they're not going to believe what I say. I read somewhere before (not sure if it was this site or not) that making a diary of thoughts and feelings can help for when going to the doctors but not sure how to approach it and what to include. If anyone has any advice or suggestions on this I would be grateful. 

Thanks,

Alice

----------


## S deleted

I read somewhere that 1 in 3 patients seen in GP surgeries present with mental health problems, so you're not going to be the first person to approach them with this sort of thing. Just tell them the symptoms you are experiencing the same way you would if you had a sore throat or earache.

----------


## Paula

Hi and welcome, Alice. Stella's absolutely right, you're not the first and won't be the last person to go to your dr with concerns over mental health. A diary can be very effective but requires time and it's important you talk to your dr sooner rather than later so another tip is to simply note down all you've been feeling - mentally and physically - and take the list with you. Include everything. And do you have someone who can go with you for support?

----------


## Suzi

Hi and welcome to DWD. You've had some great advice. 
What about writing a bullet point list of symptoms?

----------


## Ratherblue2

I think you need to tell frankly what is happening about you and then what is your problem/issue they might give you a diagnosis and you will get help after this

----------


## Amaya

Welcome  :): 
I agree with what they have said.. the diary is something you can always do, it might help in the future and help you to understand how you are doing yourself. But I don't think it should be necessary at this point. There are always mood apps that can help you to track how you are feeling.

----------

